

Evil - vim emulation done right (merge of vim-mode and vimpulse) - nyellin
http://gitorious.org/evil/pages/Home

======
nyellin
This email exchange has more background on the merge:
<http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.vim-emulation/692>

